# Posting pics



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Could someone walk me through how to get pics off my cell to the fishing reports i can't seem to figure it out. My 15 yr old did it for me once but went way too fast for me to follow. Thanks and be gentle. LOL Goose


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

U using android app ohub campfire?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

